# Kilmersdon Colliery, GWR Sidings and Sheds – Radstock – Nov 2010



## Munchh (Dec 27, 2010)

Kilmersdon Colliery was established 1875 and finally closed 1972, the last colliery in this area to be closed. The maximum shaft depth was close to 500 metres.

Part of the Writhlington group of Collieries, a cable worked incline and tramway were constructed in 1877 to remove product to the GWR sidings close to the base of the incline. 

The sidings and sheds are the subject of this report and are part of a disused section of the GWR now known as The Colliers way. The most surprising and rewarding part of this find was the sheer amount of track, points etc still in situ. Unfortunately, some of the sheds had been demolished sometime between 2002-5.

The incline and tramway etc. will be investigated in due course by myself and Foxylady. For those wishing to know more about the incline right now (it does help to put this report into context), visit this link, an article from 1968;

http://www.irsociety.co.uk/Archives/18/Kilmersdon.htm

Other interesting links relating to the Colliery and incline, loco’s etc;

http://www.radstock4u.com/boballard/cards_10.htm

http://railwaysofcornwall.fotopic.net/c1716865.html

http://bristol-rail.co.uk/wiki/Kilmersdon_Colliery

http://railphotoanthology.fotopic.net/c1916214.html

I was actually on my way to the footie and before I left, I thought I’d check out GE for anything interesting that might be in the area and found the incline etc. So I left 1 ½ hours early (not enough time as I realized later) after having plotted my access onto the site. 

Like a lot of really good explores, this one developed itself ad hoc as I was actually looking for the incline and pit head. It looked as though my best bet for parking the car lay at the bottom and as a result I came upon the sheds and sidings first. I spent so long nosing around there that I ran out of time and resolved to return for the incline at a later date.

So to the pics, preceded by some GE map shots to give you an idea of the area and what’s there;

First one shows all sheds still in place in 2001







Second shows that some of these disappeared sometime prior to 2005






Third is an overview of the site as it is today with my placemarks added






Lastly, a close up of the sheds and sidings






Footbridge over stream to sheds






Large wagon shed





















Small wagon shed
















Track and points




























































Thanks for looking.


----------



## night crawler (Dec 27, 2010)

Great report on a subject I like and more to come from the look of things.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 27, 2010)

Fab report, Munchh. Enjoyed seeing your pics in context...some really interesting links too. I'm amazed at the amount of tracks that are still in situ or just left lying about on the sides. Love the small wagon shed. 
Looking forward to having a mooch in the new year.


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 27, 2010)

A friend of mine worked on the closure of the pit and always claimed that the demolition debris went down the shaft this included a small steam shunting engine.
Another pit in the Somerset coal field at Camerton has this Glass fibre statue stood by the capped shaft head





The statue is a copy of one cast for the great exhibition of[I think] 1953 and used to stand in the carpark of the now closed Jolly Collier pub that started out as a canalside pub on the Somerset Coal Canal.The statue is at the entrance to a nature trail that takes in the old mining site including the pithead baths[now a bungalow]and many remains including the base of the winding gear.

The capped shaft





Memorial stone





Sorry the last one is such a crappy picture but you get the idea.


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 27, 2010)

My dearest Mr Munchh maybe it about time you wrote a book covering some of these areas.
Lets face it you would have so many willing to contribute.
Ever thought about it ?

SK 

Ps did you like the Mr Munchh bit


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 27, 2010)

Such a shame that the preservation efforts here failed


----------



## Munchh (Dec 28, 2010)

night crawler said:


> Great report on a subject I like and more to come from the look of things.



Thanks NC, ever since I stumbled across the pumphouse I've found myself drawn to the railway. Mines and quarries I've always loved.



Foxylady said:


> Fab report, Munchh. Enjoyed seeing your pics in context...some really interesting links too. I'm amazed at the amount of tracks that are still in situ or just left lying about on the sides. Love the small wagon shed.
> Looking forward to having a mooch in the new year.



Thanks Foxy. Yeah the amount of track was what kept me in that area, I was quite literally tripping over it, 
I think you'll enjoy exploring and photographing this little site, so polish up yer Lara Crofts.



oldscrote said:


> A friend of mine worked on the closure of the pit and always claimed that the demolition debris went down the shaft this included a small steam shunting engine.



Thanks for adding those pics oldscrote. 

There was a runaway on the incline sometime in the 50's that was retired to a siding in disgrace. Reading between the lines, and taking mining superstition into account, it wouldn't be beyond possibility that the little broken and shamed engine is buried there.



skeleton key said:


> My dearest Mr Munchh maybe it about time you wrote a book covering some of these areas.
> Lets face it you would have so many willing to contribute.
> Ever thought about it ?
> 
> ...



I think the existence of this forum allows us all to write one big book SK, but yes I am working on something in the background. Quite a lot of us are I think, which reminds me, did you make a decision about what you were asked to do a while back? 

You're being very modest my friend, one of the smallest books in the world would be entitled "Derelict Places that SK HASN'T visited yet" 

Re your Ps.................you can call me whatever you like as long as you don't call me late for dinner or a brew.  Cheers buddy. 



Goldie87 said:


> Such a shame that the preservation efforts here failed



Yeah I figured that out while wandering around Goldie, and later when I carried out more research on the place. They have created a cycle track that follows the disused line towards Frome but time ran out on me before I got too far along. And there were signs that a railway centre of some sort was attempted. As I said, I will be returning to finish the explore with FL's assistance. 

In the meantime, please feel free to add anything you know about the attempted preservation to this thread.


----------



## borntobemild (Dec 29, 2010)

fascinating report - love this sort of place


----------

